
Putting the Space in Workspace - exupero
https://gist.github.com/exupero/6f660054146ade3f4c018fe78c1908eb
======
djsumdog
One day I'll really learn to setup vim or emacs (finally learn some scheme)
and have an awesome workflow.

Today I use i3 + IntelliJ or Atom depending on the project. I really love
tiling window managers and lets me have a nicer UI without going entirely
terminal+keyboard.

I feel like there is often a trade-off between initial setup time/learning
curve vs getting up and running quickly. (The former having a potential for a
faster workflow and speedup).

